# Shifter location



## 66goathead (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to the forum. I recently purchased a 66 GTO with a 4 speed Muncie and a Hurst competition plus shifter. It has bucket seats and currently does not have a console. I am trying to add a console to it and found that the shifter is about two and a half inches to the left of where it should be to be centered in the console shifter opening. So I cannot install the console. Has anyone encountered this before and if so, what do I need to do to fix it? 
Thanks.


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Just a guess, but it sounds like you may have bought an automatic console instead of the 4 speed console.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'66 GTO's had the same shifter with bucket seats, whether it had a console or not. If the shifter is still original, it's a perfect fit with an original 4 speed console. Your shifter may be incorrect/different or what Snake said, wrong console.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Did it come from the factory as a four speed. Do you have the PHS?


----------



## 66goathead (Mar 2, 2015)

Its a manual trans console. Per the PHS the car originally came with a manual, but was told be the previous owner someone had converted it to an auto before he got it, but he changed it back. One odd thing I noticed was it looks like the engine and trans are at a slight angle towards the driver side. I checked the frame up in that area and saw no indication of damage or welding and looked at the engine mounts. All look good. I can tell its angled by the casting line on the trans tailpiece. If I jack it so its centered, the console fits, but as soon as I let off on the jack, it moves back towards the driver. Very strange. I was wondering if they made a different shifter for manuals with console vs no console. Thanks for evryones time who responded. I appreciate it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You may have broken or very tired engine mounts/trans mount. I'd check that. The engines in these cars sit level side- to -side.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> You may have broken or very tired engine mounts/trans mount. I'd check that. The engines in these cars sit level side- to -side.


On my car the motor mounts looked good but when set next to new ones you could see that they had compressed over time.
At one time the oil pan had been welded where it was rubbing on the frame.
I bought new motor mounts and a new tranny mount, it also looked good but was compressed.
Also check the mounts on the ends of the tranny cross member support, those were also shot on my car and I could move it from side to side.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

So where do you guys recommend getting a good set of motor mounts


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

tonyli said:


> So where do you guys recommend getting a good set of motor mounts


Ames, Summit doesn't matter they are made in Korea for the most part.


----------



## wbnapier (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a year late to this thread, but I have the same problem with my '65 GTO with manual 4 speed. My center console sits too far back, causing 1st and 3rd gear to bang into the console. 1 out of 20 first gear shifts, I don't get seated into gear properly and it pops out of gear on acceleration with a loud bang. With console out, no problem. I bought a new mounting bracket for the console and trimmed some more of the base, but it wasn't enough. The consoles were originally manufactured for automatics and had to be trimmed and notched for the manual with a template. I assumed mine was done improperly. I just received a new one today from Parts Place that was pre-trimmed for M/T. No luck, it doesn't fit. I have the PHS, and the car was originally a M/T, so I don't know what the problem is. Now I'm thinking to get a carpet kit, boot, and bezel and convert it to a floor shift. My mechanic suggested a new shifter and he can bend it a little, but I don't want to screw with the shifting geometry.


----------

